# Seen a new kind of horse bandage today



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 2, 2009)

when we went to watch some barrel racing ...we just saw the last two runs of the day...well we got to watch my new horses old owners oldest daughter go .which is why we went ....beautiful weekend for it...
As we were walking back to their trailer we seen this horse across the field being walked  and it had what we thought was a really really big bandaid covering his front shoulder all the way down his legs and across his back...so when i pointed the horse out to the person we were visiting and asked "what was that on the horse" she told me that this past week the owners of the horse had contracted someone to come in and  mend fences in their pastures because they were busy in the fields  and I guess this contracter had brought his young son who was not being watched to closely because the little guy hammered in nails all over the pasture and this horse had ripped its shoulder / leg opened...not good all around I heard ....but anyways they brought the horse with them??? maybe because he needed meds ? ....but the horse  ended up ripping out his stitches and they had to call a vet in to restitch him and put a drain in ..and I guess the husband cut up his pants to cover the wound lightly to protect it from the flies  ...So ended up this big bandaid was probably "Wranglers"


----------



## Farrier! (Aug 4, 2009)

I am not sure why someone would be hauling an injured horse any more then absolutely necessary.....


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was wondering why also...so was the person I was going to see...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 4, 2009)

How odd.... Perhaps because they wanted to keep an eye on him with his stitches and all but didn't want to leave him at home in pasture (especially if they didn't have a stall for him to go in?). With a gash that large I would be keeping my horse on stall arrest with a few leadline walks a day because the likelyhood of ripping their stitches out in a roll or horsing around is pretty high.


----------

